# a vorbi noaptea



## Mallarme

Ăsta este un text spus de un copil de 10 ani:



> Am auzit de somnambuli.  Ăştia vorbesc noaptea.


Credeţi că partea subliniată este acelaşi lucru ca "to talk in your sleep" în engleză? Se spune "a vorbi noaptea" în română?  Că pentru mine astă expresie nu are mult sens pentru că oameni de fapt vorbesc şi noaptea ca şi ziua...


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Ăsta este un text spus de un copil de 10 ani:
> 
> Credeţi că partea subliniată este acelaşi lucru ca "to talk in your sleep" în engleză? Se spune "a vorbi noaptea" în română?  Că pentru mine astă expresie nu are mult sens pentru că oameni de fapt vorbesc şi noaptea ca şi ziua...




Este pur şi simplu o constatare, o explicaţie a vorbitorului, nu reprezintă o expresie des folosită.

Dacă vrei să traduci, cred că poţi să spui chiar "they walk/talk in their sleep", pentru că face referire la *somnambuli *(sleep-walkers)...


----------



## david_carmen

Poate că citatul tău, Mallarme, e dintr-un text de literatură?

Altminteri, exprimarea completă ar fi fost "Ăştia *vorbesc noaptea în somn*".
(Că noaptea, dacă vorbeşti treaz, nu eşti somnambul.  )


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Ăsta este un text spus de un copil de 10 ani:
> 
> Credeţi că partea subliniată este acelaşi lucru ca "to talk in your sleep" în engleză? Se spune "a vorbi noaptea" în română?  Că pentru mine astă expresie nu are mult sens pentru că oameni de fapt vorbesc şi noaptea ca şi ziua...




Am identificat textul. Pasajul respectiv reproduce gândirea unui copil. Aşa că trebuie să raportezi textul la felul în care gândeşte un copil. 
De exemplu, de multe ori, un copil poate avea somnul foarte agitat. Astfel, din fraza *„Ăştia vorbesc noaptea” *se poate înţelege că şi respectivii au ceva probleme, similare cu ale autorului, dar nu chiar identice. Vezi continuarea textului: *(Io sunt altfel de somnambul. Adorm cu capul aicea şi mă scol cu capul în altă parte).

*Ceva de genul:
I've heard of somnambulists. These guys talk during night. I'm a different kind of somnambulist. I fall asleep having the head on one side and I'm awakening having it on another side.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc mult, OldAvatar şi david_carmen.  
Mai am nelămuriri tot din acelaşi text:

Copilul zice:

"Îmi plac cartofii prăjiţi"  Credeţi că este vorbă de "french fries" sau "fried potatoes"?


----------



## david_carmen

*Cartofii prăjiţi *sunt *french fries* (cartofi tăiaţi fâşii, apoi prăjiţi în ulei încins).
În româneşte se mai numesc şi *cartofi pai*.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc david_carmen! N-am auzit de "cartofi pai" niciodată -- draguţ "straw fries" ) (cel puţin aşa aş traduce asta)

--------
Ok, tot din acelaşi text cu puştiul:



> Actorii mei preferaţi -- Arnold, Segal, care apără lumea.  Dacă filmul e interzis sub 12 ani, mă uit, dar nu chiar la secvenţele de omorât.  Dau pe altceva sau sting televizorul.



Ce înseamnă "care apără lumea"?  Ghicesc: "who appear everywhere"...

Şi ce înseamnă "dau pe altceva" aici?  Ghicesc: I do something else...

Apropo am impresia că "a da pe ceva/cineva" poate însemna o gramadă de lucruri :S

Mulţumesc din nou!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc david_carmen! N-am auzit de "cartofi pai" niciodată -- draguţ "straw fries" ) (cel puţin aşa aş traduce asta)
> 
> --------
> Ok, tot din acelaşi text cu puştiul:
> 
> 
> 
> Ce înseamnă "care apără lumea"?  Ghicesc: "who appear everywhere"...
> 
> Şi ce înseamnă "dau pe altceva" aici?  Ghicesc: I do something else...
> 
> Apropo am impresia că "a da pe ceva/cineva" poate însemna o gramadă de lucruri :S
> 
> Mulţumesc din nou!



care apără lumea = who defends the world. Este *apără *de la *a apăra, apărare (to defend) *şi nu de la *a apărea (to appear, to show up)*
dau pe altceva = (aici) I change the channel

O zi bună!


----------



## Mallarme

O, am greşit cu totul. 
Mulţumesc!

-----



> La Baloteşti avem roşii, vie.


Ar trebui să fie "roşii, VII" nu? că "viu" la plural şi feminin este "vii" nu? 

Şi înseamnă că ei au nişte plante de roşii (tomato plants)? Şi de obicei se spune aşa pentru "tomato plants"?

Mersi anticipat!

(Sper că nu vă deranjează că nu incep un post nou.)


----------



## andreiro

Mallarme said:


> Ar trebui să fie "roşii, VII" nu? că "viu" la plural şi feminin este "vii" nu?


vie(sing. fem.)/vii (pl.) înseamnă "vineyard"
viu/vie(sing. masc./fem.), vii(pl.) înseamnă "alive"
Este corect "vie". Este o singură parcelă cu viţă-de-vie nu mai multe.



> Şi înseamnă că ei au nişte plante de roşii (tomato plants)? Şi de obicei se spune aşa pentru "tomato plants"?


Da.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc mult, Andreiro !  Am uitat că exită substantivul "vie".


----------

